

There is little evidence that flossing prevents dental decay or plaque buildup - sinak
http://www.cochrane.org/CD008829/ORAL_flossing-to-reduce-gum-disease-and-tooth-decay

======
greenyoda
From the abstract: _" Twelve trials were included in this review... Trials
were of poor quality and conclusions must be viewed as unreliable."_

